# Zziplex Invitation - Results



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

They are up now.

http://www.uksf.sea-angler.org/results/2009ZI.html

Enjoy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks....


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I personally couldn't think of anything better to do on my silver wedding anniversary 

As my wife was in attendance helping the proceedings over the weekend too


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

what an impressive line up of casters, must have taken a whole day for the first round. congrats to tommy who also had an impressive line up on his team. to have been able just to watch this tourny would have been a dream come true. well maybe alot of these guys will make the worlds in tx and we will be able to see some of these legends in action.

frank


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Frank,

It was a real pleasure to watch so many very good casters over 1 weekend, let's not forget the event from the previous weekk too.

I think that as we have so many tourney's each year (at least 1 a week in the UK) we take some things for granted :redface:


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

led, i met you at the tourny in jacksonville fl a few years ago and hope to see you and others over here again soon.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

sorry led that was roger and neil that were at the jax tourny but i did meet you in chrisfeild md about 6 yrs ago.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*backcasters...*

hi led, looks like you held your own against the best (as usual). were there any backcasters in the group? what rods are the modern day backcaster using these days?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Ralph,

I cast like a girlie, the only things that I could hold were my tackle 

This weekend I have been at a fund raiser in deepest Norfolk where backcasting originated from, I did notice that 2 very well known back casters (Dave Vicary & Kevin Southey) where still using their B14/15's.

We were raising money for the north norfolk air sea rescue service - a very good cause too.

Have you got that Profile in use yet ?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*okay, so you did cast like a girl...*

hi led, I'm not going to hold that against you. from the looks of things it appears it was a privilege just to have been selected to compete. you were obviously in good company. 
so, dave is still casting. that is pretty amazing in itself. it's been forever since i've seen him. please send him my regards, should he remember me. so the weapon of choice for legitimate back-casters remains the B14 and or 15, hmmmmm....interesting.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*the Profile...*



Led said:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> I cast like a girlie, the only things that I could hold were my tackle
> 
> ...


its funny you should ask. coincidentally, the Profile is being built this week. and baring any hiccups, it should be completed sometime next week. i plan to match it with a shimano spinning reel. is a spinning reel a fixed or multiplier in your language? i can never remember.
p.s. happy anniversary!


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Ralph,

Fixed Spool / Spinner = Mangle !! all the same to me.

Have you looked at the Daiwa Saltiga ? 

Didn't I bring that Blank over in June 2007  has Anthony had his built yet ? (please say Hi to him).

The Zziplex M427 & Hi-flex models are also being used to good effect.

Andy


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Profile...*

i always wanted a daiwa saltiga surf reel. daiwa has really brought its A- game to the market recently. frankly i'm a fan of shimano. the saltiga cast like a dream, it is light and holds a fair amount of line. i still may get one. but i was actually considering pairing the Profie with an Aero Techinium 10000, which i already own. 
anthony is fine. i will send him your regards. can't (won't) comment on his Profile, other than say that i hope one day he sells it to me. i hope we can hook up with you when you are in the states again. 
M427 & hi-flex? sounds so sexy. i've seen some reviews but dont really know much about either rod. i only recently practiced distance casting again so i have been kinda out of the game. i'm still casting with a TTR & Quattra. i recently heard about a another zziplex product called a ZTI? how does it compare? would any of these rods lend themselves to a backcasting application? just curious. 
stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

ralph, you aint so bad, kem on down to NC for the fall event, all dem triggers will be there


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*fall event.*



kingfish said:


> ralph, you aint so bad, kem on down to NC for the fall event, all dem triggers will be there


KF, gimme some dates for the fall events. i'm ppose to be hookin up wit jobx327 from smith isles, i believe. sounds like hez pretty much got the fishin in that area dialed in. i could learn a thing or two from him. you'd be welcomed to join us. thanks bubba.

p.s. i am a bad man.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I would love to fish with you guys, dates are on sportcast website, It was about the first of October, a big ole harvest moon will be pulling those leads in the morning, the fishing should be excellent as well.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I would love to fish with you guys, dates are on sportcast website, It was about the first of October, a big ole harvest moon will be pulling those leads in the morning, the fishing should be excellent as well.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Ralph,

Sorry for not replying sooner - just got over 25th Wedding Party :beer:

ZTI - not ideal for back casting, TTR where did that come from ? 

A good friend of mine Dean Bass has been getting some good numberr with a Sonik SK4 (14') I also know of a few people using a AFAW Tournament match 

Fishing - you guys have all the great marks (& fish), have you changed that old white Land Rover out yet ? wouldn't want to get stuck at a fuel stop and not be able to turn the key again :redface:

Will have to see what next year brings - plannign a few skiing trips for the winter at the moment


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*happy aniversary!*

led, i owned the TTR for at least 3 or 4 years; perhaps even longer. ryan at hatteras jack sold it to me under the guise that it would guarantee that i would cast in excess of 800 ft. and he warranteed it by also selling me a wr300. he said one or the other ought to do it. just kidding of course. its the original ttr. a mean sob at that. the wr300 isnt light in the pants either. 
from what i can tell from the trourny results, long distance casting has a faint heart beat but its still alive here in the usa. a lot of credit should given to sportscast. the "new" guys are hitting some pretty respectable distances. word on the street is 700 feet is the new 600 feet. and thats brought out some of the "old" guys. 
its no fun if youre certain to reach your destination. but just so you know i did repair the ignition. land rovers dont die, they just finance mechanics children through school. i have 230k miles on mine (new engine & tranny). i cant afford the lr i want ($95k). furthermore lr doesnt plan to sell it in the usa.
i havent bought a new tourney rod in a while, which is why i enquire about the zti. may have to give call ryan.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*thanks for invite...*



kingfish said:


> ralph, you aint so bad, kem on down to NC for the fall event, all dem triggers will be there


but it doesn't look like i'll be attending the tournament. good luck. i'll be cheering you on.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Too bad, the fishing is getting better and better, caught a good mix of whiting and pompano yesterday, the whiting were large 16 inches and bettter, the pomps where a litlle smaller but several were over two pounds. Next time mate..


----------

